# how to weigh out marijuana??



## thatoneguy420 (Dec 3, 2008)

how much does dime bags,? 20 sacks? half oz? and Oz weight out to?


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

look it up in your math book.....come on now...


----------



## Big P (Dec 3, 2008)

ounce = 28 grams

half oz = 14 grams

1/4 oz = 7 grams

1/8 oz = 3.5 grams




take how much money the ounce should cost. Divided that number by 28 then you will get your price per gram


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

i used to like to sell an ounce of brick and stick a nickel in the bud lol j/k.


----------



## Big P (Dec 3, 2008)

i like the number 300


$300 per ounce divided by 28 = $10.71 per gram


round it to $10 a gram

I know peeps who selll it for $20 a gram, what a rip off.



shit to me $10 Gram is too much


but you must factor in the quality to know where to price it.


----------



## Big P (Dec 3, 2008)

also if you are asking such questions means you are not expirianced in even purchasing weed for personal use let alone delving into selling


I think your putting the cart before the horse so be careful, very carful


----------



## naturalhigh (Dec 3, 2008)

if weed sells for 300 a zip..then you doing sell it for 10 a gram..wtf..as the amount goes down..the price goes up...it it would be more like 15 per gram...


----------



## JJD (Dec 3, 2008)

$30 profit off an ounce?? Yeah no thanks...


----------



## surfnugget (Dec 3, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> if weed sells for 300 a zip..then you doing sell it for 10 a gram..wtf..as the amount goes down..the price goes up...it it would be more like 15 per gram...




thank you... someone with their head screwed on.

also, you must take regional pricing into consideration.

if its b grade, bag up .7gram bags and they can get 5$ easy, but when u sell A grade, you´ll bag up 1 gram bags and decide between sellin ém for 15 or 20 a piece. eighters go 50 and quads 100 etc.

hope this helps. you sound damn clueless tho. maybe you should get a job.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 3, 2008)

you don't weigh it, you chop it roll it smoke it

this board is called ROLL IT UP

not SELL DA GOODS


----------



## potpimp (Dec 3, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> you don't weigh it, you chop it roll it smoke it
> 
> this board is called ROLL IT UP
> 
> not SELL DA GOODS


That's good stuff right there!


----------



## take3Lstothahead (Dec 3, 2008)

around here shwag or pretty much dirt with some sprinkles of more dirt in it 
dime is 5 grams and 20 sack or dub is 10 grams
but dont smoke that shit
and dro and highgrade or whatever u wanna call it is 10-25 a gram
exotics and such are usualy 20 or 25


----------



## nvirgo79 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> you don't weigh it, you chop it roll it smoke it
> 
> this board is called ROLL IT UP
> 
> not SELL DA GOODS


 
VERY WELL SAID!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

i agree with the above post too... but, lol


you gotta take account of the fact that this kid dont know how to sell pot. therefore, he has no clue about quality, therefore, hes probably growing shit weed, lol.

take a 100g weight in one hand, and a handful of weed in the other, and see which is heavier. then take some weed out of the other hand, until they feel about the same. after that, throw the grass onto a table, n take a credit card n chop it up into 4 different piles. then grab a straw, n ..o wait, different drug -- then take a BAG, n bag each "ounce" up. Sell them for 65 bucks a piece n call it a day dude.

n then burn your growbox and get a job doin somethin respectable. you got no business in the game dude. i dont recommend it for beginners...


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i used to like to sell an ounce of brick and stick a nickel in the bud lol j/k.



You ain't kidding! I believe you did that shit. And I believe you the reason why I decided to take up a new hobby


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 3, 2008)

If you start selling it for 65 an oz let me know. Ill buy your entire inventory.


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Dec 3, 2008)

Who the hell buys a gram of weed. Even a 1/8 is pushing it. just my thought though.


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great fucking name douche. Absolutely fucking magnificent.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 3, 2008)

thatoneguy420 said:


> how much does dime bags,? 20 sacks? half oz? and Oz weight out to?


doesn't matter; they all cost 5 euros.


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Dec 3, 2008)

snyder007 said:


> Great fucking name douche. Absolutely fucking magnificent.


Thank you. It's my dream to retire early and become a douche nozzle.


----------



## Illegalbreather (Dec 3, 2008)

Couldn't have said it better Bobby, +rep for you!!!!!


----------



## klovesmj (Dec 3, 2008)

in jersey i get a gram for $5 but sell it for $10


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 3, 2008)

this may be the funniest thread on the entire site (besides the guy who wants to pay a stranger to live with him and teach him to grow erb)

damn...i read that first post and had to take 5 minutes to catch my breathe from laughing

wow...RIU a.k.a. _Drug Dealing For Dummies_ now?


----------



## Bangers999 (Dec 3, 2008)

Big P said:


> also if you are asking such questions means you are not expirianced in even purchasing weed for personal use let alone delving into selling
> 
> 
> I think your putting the cart before the horse so be careful, very carful


could not agree with this guy anymore, do sum homework on these things, i blame the parents myself and what are schools doing these days with kids.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

7th1der said:


> You ain't kidding! I believe you did that shit. And I believe you the reason why I decided to take up a new hobby


 nawww not me, i am a chill dude. my problem in life was always hooking up my boys too much cuz i got a big heart. i actually got a bag with a nickel shoved in the middle before so thats why i said it. my friend got a big brick with matchbox cars shove into them before. i am glad i helped influence u to grow though.


----------



## Big P (Dec 4, 2008)

one time in high school i took a dime bag and put it in a tea bag and then put it in boiling water and made tea.


then i took the boiled weed and let it dry out and sold it to this kid for 10 bucks


later on he tried to tell me what i sold him was not weed. But i had to insist that it was cuz it really was


if theres one thing i am its not a lier


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 4, 2008)

what scares me is some newbie dealer that doesn't know how to weigh bags thinking they are going to know how to keep their mouths shut, sell to the right people, and keep themselves out of jail. but good luck. LOL


----------



## Bangers999 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Yipp when i read about this guy i just think, how long are you getting in prison, i mean would you sell a gun if you didn't know how to fire it, or a car when you didn;t know how to drive it, or a fiddle when you didn't know how to play a tune from it.*


----------



## Bangers999 (Dec 4, 2008)

Douche Nozzle said:


> Thank you. It's my dream to retire early and become a douche nozzle.


You might be going into retirement quicker than you think,


----------



## Bangers999 (Dec 4, 2008)

Douche Nozzle said:


> Thank you. It's my dream to retire early and become a douche nozzle.


You might be going into retirement quicker than you think,


----------



## Lowryder1 (Dec 4, 2008)

gotta kon what kind bud it is first get white widow 10 a g, all jus depends on quiality these days


----------



## surfnugget (Dec 20, 2008)

i pull 20-25 a g for good widow around these parts.


----------



## reeferdude (Sep 13, 2011)

first of all you dont chop it up bro you grind it and why smoke by yourself man its a puff puff pass kinda life


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 13, 2011)

for uk cheese around here it's £25 for 1.5g. I'ts good shit but too expensive.
And by the way this thread is ridiculous haha.


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 13, 2011)

jackoladd said:


> for uk cheese around here it's £25 for 1.5g. I'ts good shit but too expensive.
> And by the way this thread is ridiculous haha.


your gettin robbed then bro an ounce of quality blue cheese will run ya £200 whereas your paying £250 for 15g every time ya buy 10 bags


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 15, 2011)

I know its a complete rip off , it's why i started growing.


----------



## CristoduloLucian (Aug 23, 2016)

check how many grams in an ounce of weed


----------



## OBIWANdza (Aug 23, 2016)

I was never good in metric conversions but I do recall freshman year in college at the University of Memphis we were in chemistry class and the teacher asks "how many grams in an ounce?" Before I knew it my hand shot up.....eyes bloodshot......my buddy goes "if u dnt put ya damn hand down...." probably wouldn't've been so bad if it wasn't the only answer I knew lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 23, 2016)

448


----------

